# Soils not depleted of nutrients (dr. Eric Berg)



## Garuda2520 (May 2, 2021)

Hi,

Came across this interview and though someone might be interested of this on. He is not talking about aquariums or submerged soils but still interesting.

But with my limited English language skills quite scientific for me 😅


----------



## janniesophia42 (Jan 13, 2022)

Yeah, Thank you so much for sharing the video with us. It's really helpful for me.
is a big movement to remineralizer our poor soils. Hopefully, adding things like rock dust will bring it back to historical levels.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Jannie, there is a broken link in your post that has been identified as possible spam. I have deleted it, but left the rest of your post. This discussion is pretty old, you might consider starting a new one on the subject.

Thanks!


----------

